# Brauche Rat, evtl von Papa wegen Rahmenbruch



## yamtchu (21. Juni 2011)

So bin heute von Arbeit nach Hause gefahren und mir viel auf das mein Rahmen nicht mehr Knackt. Ich habe mir erst mal nichts dabei gedacht weil es geregnet hat, klingt komisch aber bei Nässe wurde mein Knacken immer etwas geringer.

Naja also zu Hause angekommen, Putzeimer gefüllt Bürsten klar gemacht Bike geputzt und gleich der Schock...mein Hinterbau ist gebrochen

Ich will das jetzt hier erst mal nicht weiter ausweiten obwohl mir echt zum  ist.
Meine Frage richtet sich Speziell an Papa, kann ich mit meinem Rahmen zu einem andere Lapierre Händler gehen als bei dem ich es gekauft habe. Der verkaufende Shop
und ich haben uns zerstritten wegen schlechtem Service, gelinde ausgedrückt.
Mit einem PKW kann ich ja auch bei Garantiesachen zu jeder Werkstatt gehen.


Bitte gib mir jemand von euch eine Antwort die mich über die Nacht bringt, sonst häng ich mich auf.


----------



## yamtchu (22. Juni 2011)

Ja ich habe heute im BDO Leipzig angerufen. Da wird mir geholfen, Unkostenpauschale von ca 10-30 wird fällig womit ich aber leben kann.
Am Wochenende zerlege ich das Rad und dann muss nur der Rahmen hin.

Die Saison für dieses Jahr ist dann aber wohl gelaufen wenn man sich bei Lapierre mit Reklamationen auch so viel Zeit lässt wie mit Ersatzteilen. Auf meine Ersatzmutter für die Dämpferaufnahme warte ich jetzt 3 Monate.

Naja wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Sorry, daß ich mich so spät melde, aber bei sowas immer eine PN schicken. Das erreicht mich schneller.
Du hast die Gewährleistungsansprüche ja gegen die Fa Lapierre und nicht gegen den Händler. Die entstehenden Kosten musst du jetzt wohl tragen. (Poto etc...)

Tally ho!


----------



## flyingscot (23. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du hast die Gewährleistungsansprüche ja gegen die Fa Lapierre und nicht gegen den Händler. Die entstehenden Kosten musst du jetzt wohl tragen. (Poto etc...)



Wie meinen? Die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsansprüche hat man *immer nur* gegenüber dem Händler! Du meinst vielleicht die Garantie, die stammt meistens vom Hersteller.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Die Gewährleistung, Mängelhaftung oder Mängelbürgschaft bestimmt Rechtsfolgen und Ansprüche, die dem Käufer im Rahmen eines Kaufvertrags zustehen, bei dem der Verkäufer eine mangelhafte Ware oder Sache geliefert hat. Auch beim Werkvertrag gibt es eine Gewährleistung für Mängel des hergestellten Werks. Von der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistung ist die Garantie zu unterscheiden; diese ist insofern freiwillig, als es keine gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur Abgabe eines Garantieversprechens gibt.
Soll heissen: Der Kunde an den Händler und der Händler an den Hersteller. Ist ja auch logisch.


----------



## yamtchu (23. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sorry, daß ich mich so spät melde, aber bei sowas immer eine PN schicken. Das erreicht mich schneller.
> Du hast die Gewährleistungsansprüche ja gegen die Fa Lapierre und nicht gegen den Händler. Die entstehenden Kosten musst du jetzt wohl tragen. (Poto etc...)
> 
> Tally ho!




Hai, du musst dich bei mir für gar nichts entschuldigen
Ja die Kosten bleiben bei mir aber bei dem Wert um den es hier geht kann ich mit einer Pauschale von ca. 30 leben, sofern es dabei bleibt.
Wie es weitergeht muss man sehen, ich habe ja jetzt erst mal angerufen, alles weitere werde ich im Laden besprechen. Bis jetzt habe ich mit dem BDO nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht also bin ich auch guter Dinge. 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Soll heissen: Der Kunde an den Händler und der Händler an den Hersteller. Ist ja auch logisch.



So sehe ich das auch, meine Sorge war aber das man sich evtl. nicht darum kümmern will weil woanders gekauft wurde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Mnjargh...sowas gibts, aber du scheinst ja jetzt an den richtigen geraten zu sein.


----------



## yamtchu (20. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte nun mal einen zwischenstand durchgeben.

Heute kam der Anruf vom BDO, endlich mit...naja...guten Nachrichten.

Also meine gebrochene Schwinge gibts nicht mehr, dafür bekomme ich aber nun einen 2011er xc210 Rahmen komplett. 
Mal davon abgesehen das es nun zwar einen neuen Rahmen gibt und die Bikes von Lapierre Top sind bin ich von der Dauer der Abwicklung seitens Lapierre mehr als enttäuscht. 

Ich hatte etwas Smalltalk mit dem Kollegen aus der BDO Werkstatt der sagte das die schon bis zu ca. 6 Monate bei Abwicklungen auf Lapierre gewartet haben.


Für mich ist Lapierre damit Geschichte, wie gesagt eines der geilsten bikes die je in meinem Besitz waren aber der Service geht garnicht.


----------

